# Alert won't go away after reading it



## dr k (Feb 15, 2020)

All my alerts in the red box go away after reading but the one in my screen shot doesn't. Would admin tell me why and remove the alert? Thanks.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 15, 2020)

I have 2 like that . Both were moved threads .


----------



## dr k (Feb 16, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I have 2 like that . Both were moved threads .


I unwatched it and it's still there. Are yours still showing  unread and 2 in your red alert box when you read all your alerts? Moved threads? From one forum to the correct forum and is stuck as an unread alert?


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 16, 2020)

Yes . Used to drop it down and they were both there . Now it says 2 but only one shows up along with any new ones . I just unwatched it ,, still there .


----------



## dr k (Feb 16, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Yes . Used to drop it down and they were both there . Now it says 2 but only one shows up along with any new ones . I just unwatched it ,, still there .


Mines an alert for an article but nothing in red under articles. The alert came up after 


 gary s
 post. It's all Gary's fault! Lol


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 16, 2020)

Can you click on the drop down arrow , not the word and choose " mark as read " ?

Just got rid of mine . Settings / alerts . Then in the black headings bar choose " mark all as read " 
Hope it works for you .


----------



## dr k (Feb 16, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Can you click on the drop down arrow , not the word and choose " mark as read " ?
> 
> Just got rid of mine . Settings / alerts . Then in the black headings bar choose " mark all as read "
> Hope it works for you .


I tdied mark all as read in forums and articles. Maybe 

 hellasteph
 can clear it.


----------



## dr k (Feb 16, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Can you click on the drop down arrow , not the word and choose " mark as read " ?
> 
> Just got rid of mine . Settings / alerts . Then in the black headings bar choose " mark all as read "
> Hope it works for you .


Thank you that did it. Problem solved. I went to mark as read in the articles and forums but not in the setting/alert and mark as read in the alerts. I'm on mobile not pc but found it.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 16, 2020)

Good news . Happy you brought this up , I found all kinds of useful / functional things I didn't know about .


----------



## Displaced Texan (Sep 2, 2021)

I was just trying to find a post that had been alert from last week. I would like to keep and be able to go back and see alerts but they are disappearing after a few days or so. How can I set it so that my alerts don't go away?


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 2, 2021)

Under alerts, click preferences then scroll down to

*ALERTS PAGE AND SUMMARY SETTINGS*

You should be able to change the number of alert pages that are accessible.  I have mine set to 4 which is probably the default. You can jack that number up quite abit. This may solve your missing alerts.

Chris

Oops, Sorry bag that suggestion. It didn't work the way I thought it would.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Sep 2, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> Under alerts, click preferences then scroll down to
> 
> *ALERTS PAGE AND SUMMARY SETTINGS*
> 
> ...


Thanks, yeah mine shows 4 also, but only one page shows.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 2, 2021)

Mine currently goes back four pages to Sunday's alerts. You probably get more alerts then I do.

Chris


----------



## Displaced Texan (Sep 2, 2021)

I don't know. I have alerts from today and Tuesday. That's it. 

Hmmm.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 2, 2021)

Pages 1-3 have 30 alerts per page showing. Page 4 is only showing 12

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 2, 2021)

You don't have the option to " show all " at the bottom of the main alerts page ?


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 2, 2021)

If you have multiple alerts for the same thread , once you look at one , or go to the thread the rest will no longer show as an alert . 
So if you showed 5 alerts and 4 are from the same thread the alert number goes to 1 after you go to that thread . 

If you go to show all there should be multiple pages . 
Mine are called out by the day they were posted . Today , yesterday , Tuesday , ect.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 2, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> I was just trying to find a post that had been alert from last week. I would like to keep and be able to go back and see alerts but they are disappearing after a few days or so. How can I set it so that my alerts don't go away?



If it was your post. Then click on your screen name, then click on latest activity. This will bring up all your past posts. There is also a *find* drop down menu that allows you to see either all content or all threads started by you.

Chris


----------



## Displaced Texan (Sep 2, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> If it was your post. Then click on your screen name, then click on latest activity. This will bring up all your past posts. There is also a *find* drop down menu that allows you to see either all content or all threads started by you.
> 
> Chris


D'oh! I should have thought of that! Thank you!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 2, 2021)

One last offering, if it was a *like* you gave someone or a like someone gave you. Then click on the gear in the upper right hand corner. Then click preferences. There you have an assortment of options on the left to choose from. Two of them are reactions given, and reactions received. 

Hope your find what your looking for.

Chris


----------



## Displaced Texan (Sep 2, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> One last offering, if it was a *like* you gave someone or a like someone gave you. Then click on the gear in the upper right hand corner. Then click preferences. There you have an assortment of options on the left to choose from. Two of them are reactions given, and reactions received.
> 
> Hope your find what your looking for.
> 
> Chris


Ironically, I gave you a Like lol.


----------

